# New Shimano products



## Bantam1

OK guys today is the day for the new product intro. There is a lot so I will talk about all of them and post highlight pics. If you have any questions about anything and want to see a picture then ask and I will show you.

This is a BIG year as far as product introductions go. We have new spinning, baitcasting and conventional reels. We also some some great new gear! Not to mention new rods! I'll start out with the reels for everyones eye candy...

OK so Tackle Tour let the cat out of the bag a little earlier than they were supposed to with this one. The CORE reels are no doubt the coolest new reel to hit the water. I personally have taken a liking to this reel and I am sure that most of you will like this lightweight gem.










We have 2 versions of this reel. This is the standard model shown above. It features a 6.2:1 gear ratio, Magnesium frame and sideplates, sealed ARB bearings (5), HEG gearing, Magnumlite Lo-Mass spool (Cool red anodizing), forged aluminum handle, aluminum drag star and it casts like a dream!! It weighs in a 6.1 ounces and yes this reel is approved for use in salt water!!!

We also have a flipping version that shares the same features as listed above with the addition of a 7:1 gear ratio and an Instagage thumb bar/flipping switch. The FV version weighs a little more due to the heavier brass 7:1 gears. It weighs 6.7 ounces. The standard CORE has an MSRP of $349.99 and the COREFV will retail for $379.99










We also have 4 new spinning reels in the line up this year. We have changed the Stradic, Sustain and Stella and introduced a new model the Saros. All of these reels feature the one piece bait wire that was introduced on the Stella FB. These reels also feature our new Paladin gear durability enhancement. We did extensive testing to find a way to make the gears more durable and retian the "Out of the box" feel that we are famous for. The end result is a much better and stronger gear design. We were able to make a more compact body design with the new gears due to increased strength and durability. Now you can have a lighter package than ever before.

We also looked at spinning reels in general and the problems associated with the design of them. Wind knots, line twist and other line mangement problems are common with spinning reels. Our engineers went to work and developed a few new features. The Propulsion line management system is born. This consists of a new spool design, new bail wire, S-Arm bail arm (From the Stella series of reels), and a new bail trip design (No more hard to close bail no matter what posistion the trip is at  ) and our Power Roller 2 line roller design. The spool will probably be the most significant design change that you will take note of. It allows the line to flow off the spool much easier and greatly improves casting distance.










You can see the obvious difference between the spools. Look at the lip of the spool. This is why we are able to improve casting distance and improve the line twist problems associated with spinning reels. When used in conjunction with all the other features I listed line twists are virtually a thing of the past.

We have changed the oscillation system again to our Aerowrap 2 design (Except Saros). This uses a 2 speed oscillation to improve the line stacking on the spool. This prevents the line digging into itself. It will reduce friction and improve casting distance. This system has been tuned for optimum performance with the Propulsion spool design.

Here is the new Stella FD









The new Sustain FE










The new Stradic MGFB










The new Stradic FI










And the new Saros










There are a lot of specs that go with these reels. I'm sure everyone is more concerned with the prices so here they are:

Stella FD (1000,2500,3000,4000) $599.99-699.99
Sustain FE (1000,2500,3000,4000,5000,6000,8000) $249.99-299.99
Stradic MGFB (1000,2500,3000) $229.99 (Salt water approved)
Stradic FI (1000,2500,3000,4000,5000,6000,8000) $149.99-199.99
Saros (1000,2500,3000,4000) $129.99

Please direct questions about these and I will answer as we go. There is so much tech info that it would take me all day to type it all.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t139/shimano2007/SA1000FE_1a.jpg


----------



## Mont

I have been throwing the Stella 2500 FD y'all sent and it's a different world compared to the earlier models. Spoons and jig heads fly almost out of sight with it.


----------



## Aggieangler

I need to get the core in my hands and decide if I like the feel and the weight. I am sure you guys did a great job with it. Thanks Shimano!


----------



## Bevo34

Bantam1, 

When do you all expect them in stores?


----------



## wolverine

That CORE is badass. Paired w/a light wading rod, that'll be a coastal fisherman's dream.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I like the looks. It seems small, compact. i can see the differences from the metanium xt. i like the way the handle bolts on, instead of screwing from the back side. Its always been a pain for me jacking with those little screws.
its still a little pricey but i will have to have one anyway. 

Randall


----------



## Bantam1

Bevo34 said:


> Bantam1,
> 
> When do you all expect them in stores?


Some will be July and others will be October. The Core will be available late July and the FV version will be October. The spinning should all be late July as well.

I apologize for the delay but I am posting all of this info on 5 websites. I might lag a little today responding to posts and PM's. Please be patient as I will answer all the questions


----------



## delta

*Weight and cost?*

Was just curious why there is a weight increase from 5.9 for a Chronarch 50mg to 6.1 for the Core - guessing the HEG? Aslo, what features add the extra $100 to the price tag? Not complaining - just curious! I'm sure I will be one of the first to purchase one!!!! As they say - "The difference between a man and a boy is the price of their toys!!!!" Thanks for all your help and some great products!!!!


----------



## fishnfool

I'm interested in the advantages you see for the core vs chronarch 50 MG. I have the MG's now and will sell them and buy the new core's if tehre is a good reason to! I assume maintenance, etc will be the same since it is still MG???


----------



## Bantam1

HEG, the Magnumlite spool (the alloy is more expensive), the aluminum drag star, Escape Hatch design (Same as Chronarch B), the increase in cost of materials (that we absorb on the CH50Mg to not change the MSRP) etc...and its cool 

Yes the maintenance will be the same. This one is ready to fish in salt with no updates I promise.


----------



## delta

*Thanks!*

That's all I need to know! Thanks for your time! Can't wait to get one or two or three?


----------



## DV04

So the Core will be safe if fished in salt water?


----------



## fishnfool

Sweet! As soon as these hit the stores, I'll have a couple Chronarch MG's for sale!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

What about line capacities for the Core?


----------



## Capt.Schenk

All of you who want to dump your 50mg's, PM me! I'll buy all that y'all have for a reasonable price!


----------



## rpcathunter

so excited lets see what can I pawn to get a couple of these, thanks as always very thorough.


----------



## chrisnitro

lol...nice looking reel, I can't wait to get a core either!!!!lol


----------



## Mikew92

I can't wait to see the reviews of the Core from anglers. When they come out I have an Okuma VS 200 for sale...heck it's for sale now. That will at least put a dent in the cost. 

MW


----------



## bb0i2

does anyone know what the retail for the core will be?


----------



## Bantam1

The CORE is approved for use in salt water. The MSRP is $349.99 and $379.99 for the FV version.


----------



## Sow Trout

What makes the core more saltwater ready than the Mg 50?


----------



## Bantam1

Nothing now that we have upgraded the 50MG. The CORE has more power, better freespool and sealed ARB bearings.


----------



## irbjd

What is the line capacity going to be? Will it be similar to the Mg50?


----------



## Bantam1

110 yards of 10#, 90 yards of 12#I crammed about 120 yards of 12 pound P-Line FC on my reel.


----------



## jabx1962

I want 4 of them ASAP.....Please let us know when/where they are available for sale.


----------



## GoingCoastal

jabx1962 said:


> I want 4 of them ASAP.....Please let us know when/where they are available for sale.


Ya know my birthday IS just around the corner Jeff. It's mighty cool of ya to get me one of these even if it is early.

Dave


----------



## Mustake

Is the physical size the same as the 50MG...also do you feel that this is a better reel than a 100 series Calais?


----------



## V-Bottom

*Field Testing*

Pass a few out and we'll try them, then give U guys ( Shimano), some feedback. Form a list of users and have someone in good standing, pick some of us out.........send them USPS.

This won't get anywhere! It's off the top of whats left of my head!!


----------



## TROUT MADNESS

*Cantar Rods*

Any info on these rods and when tackle shops will stock them? Also curious about the Teramar series rods----the NE series are available but the Southwest can't be found, at least that's been my experience. TC4 construction and eight pages in the 2006 rod catalog and forgotten!


----------



## Bantam1

The size of the CORE is similar to the Calais 100A and the Chronarch 100B. It was an initial design prototype for the Chronarch 100B that we saved for a later date. Its hard to desribe in words but it fits in the hand really, really nice. 

The Southwest Teramar rods were discontinued last year. We only off the West Coast and SE Teramar rods. The new Cantar rods are the replacements for the SW Teramars.

The CORE reels should be available later this month. The Cumara rods will also be available later this month. Any shop that carries the Crucial rods and Chronarch reels should have both the Core and Cumara rods.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Gotta start saving the allowance!!


----------



## Aggieangler

does that Core spool hold more line than the MG?


----------



## Bantam1

About 5-10 more yards than the 50Mg.


----------



## Bellyup

Will the Stella 8000, 10000, and 20000 have the same changes and be available in July?


----------



## Jeepmanmike

How long till the core will be avalible in left handed version?


----------



## BeachCityBoy

Jeepmanmike said:


> How long till the core will be avalible in left handed version?


Good question...


----------



## Bantam1

No larger Stellas this year. The FA model will be the current 5000 and up sizing.


I'm not sure if/when a lefty CORE will be released. If we do decide to bring it here it would be next year.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

*CORE questions*

Is the main gear aluminum or brass? Are both side plates Mg? Does it have an anti-reverse dog? Is the worm gear aluminum? Could you show a picture of the reel with another reel (50MG or Curado 100) so that we can get a better idea of size, please?

I need another high end reel, like I need a hole in my head, but that has never stopped me before.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Bantam1

The 6.2:1 version has an Aluminum main gear, the FV version has a brass main gear. They will not interchange between the 2 models due to frame and side plate size differences. 


The side plates and frame are all Magnesium, the Chronarch 50MG has an Mg frame and graphite side plates. 

I don't have a picture with side by side comparisons. It is in between the Calais 100A and the Chronarch 100B is size and shape. It sits low on the rod and is very comfortable to fish with. I'll go home at lunch and grab my reel and take some comparison shots if I find some more time.


----------



## Bantam1

Here are some size comparison pics...sorry for the poor quality on a couple of them.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

You are the man!

Thanks!


----------



## Bantam1

Here's a close up of the color









It really stands out in the sun. Too bad its overcast today so office lighting and a flash is all I had. The Cumara rods are almost the exact same color


----------



## RedXCross

Jeff, give me a credit card number, and I will pick you up half dozen and squirrel me and Dave one each.. Deal or no deal. What ya say..????? HUH? :rotfl:



jabx1962 said:


> I want 4 of them ASAP.....Please let us know when/where they are available for sale.


----------



## DV04

*Core*

Since the Core FV has the brass gearing, would this be better for saltwater use than compared to the Core MG? What I mean is would the gearing last longer.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Got some questions about the stradic:

1. How much better is the new stradic than the old stradic?

2. Is Bass Pro planning on making a "new" stradic and extreme rod combo, like the currently have with the stradic fh?

3. I saw somewhere that the 3000 size weighs the same as the 2500 size how is this possible?

4. How much line does the 3000 size hold? (10 lb)

5. Will there be a discount on the old stradics once the new one is out?

6. Will the new stradic replace the old one in the market, or will you still have both versions?

Sorry about all the questions. Thanks for covering this so well, with all the pictures. I was about to buy a stradic but I guess I will wait until the new one comes out!


----------



## Bantam1

DV04 said:


> Since the Core FV has the brass gearing, would this be better for saltwater use than compared to the Core MG? What I mean is would the gearing last longer.


No not at all. The aluminum gearing has been treated to prevent corrosion build up. Like anything else you will still need to service the reel more frequently due to use in saltwater.


----------



## Bantam1

gerbil said:


> Got some questions about the stradic:
> 
> 1. How much better is the new stradic than the old stradic?
> 
> 2. Is Bass Pro planning on making a "new" stradic and extreme rod combo, like the currently have with the stradic fh?
> 
> 3. I saw somewhere that the 3000 size weighs the same as the 2500 size how is this possible?
> 
> 4. How much line does the 3000 size hold? (10 lb)
> 
> 5. Will there be a discount on the old stradics once the new one is out?
> 
> 6. Will the new stradic replace the old one in the market, or will you still have both versions?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions. Thanks for covering this so well, with all the pictures. I was about to buy a stradic but I guess I will wait until the new one comes out!


1) The new gearing, spool design and one piece bail wire make the new Stradic reel perform better than the current model. The casting performance alone makes the reel worth it

2)I cannot say what Bass Pro will do since they are a retailer. They will more than likely pair up our reel with one of their rods like they always do

3)The 3000 size reel shares the same body as the 2500. The only difference is in the spool. The 3000 spool is slightly deeper so it holds a little more line.

4)140 yards of 10 pound line

5) I'm sure there will be. One of the dealers here in CA has them on clearance right now. www.tacklewarehouse.com

6)The new model is replacing the current model Stradic FH. We will no longer offer the FH models starting this month. The same for Sustain FD, Stradic MgFA and Stella FB.


----------



## Freshwaterman

thank you very much bantam1, I'll be getting the new stradic once it's out!


----------



## John R

*Bantam1 question.*

Will the new Stella spools fit the current FB models? Same question for the Sustain and Stradic spools. Thanks for response.


----------



## Bantam1

Unfortunately they will not. The new spool is much taller than the standard spool and the line will not stack properly.


----------



## Freshwaterman

So when will the stradic be available? You said later this month, and it's the last day of the month. I'm just really excited to get the new reel! Thanks Bantam1!


----------



## Bantam1

Some dealers have the Core reels in stock like this one:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com

The spinning reels will start shipping August 1st (tomorrow).


----------



## Freshwaterman

Its been about 5 days, where's the stradics?


----------



## Bantam1

Some dealers have received limited quantities. The bulk will receive them next month so I am told.


----------

